# Audio System AS-165C



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Here's a nice car audio midwoofer. Features a beautiful kevlar cone and a 3 ohm impedance voice coil. Overall great build quality at this price point. The driver costs about $98 each in Europe, usually the prices are lower in the US if it's available there.

It's marketed as midwoofer/midrange driver at the automobile standard 6,5". 

Maximum rated input power; 90W RMS.

I don't have my test baffle which I used with my previous measurements, I need to build a new one as the last one got destroyed by moisture... Anyways, I put the speaker in a large 50lit sealed enclosure instead. Take the measurements with a grain of salt for this reason. I never tested CSD since I couldn't gate the measurement for the floor reflections and neither the FR into different axis since I need my test baffle to do that properly.

All measurements except the sound power measurement are nearfield.

Levels set to 90dB/1m and 96dB/1m for distortion measurements.

*T/S Parameters:*

Qes: 0.863
Qms: 3.05
Qts: 0.67
Fs: 85Hz
VAS: 5,5 lit
MMS: 11.34g
Le: 0,19mH10k
Re: 2.6ohms


Impedance/FR on-axis. Some small issues at 750, 1150, 2800Hz. Very controlled frequency repsonse. Basically flat between 120-3000Hz.

(Green is Free-Air. the black is in box impedance)



Sound Power Response. Gives you an idea how the total radiated FR looks like. Drops off hard above 3kHz.



Harmonic Distortion - 90dB/1m



Harmonic Distortion - 96dB/1m + THD





Good results! The hiccup in the impedance response at 750Hz can be seen here. Hits 3% THD at 70Hz (96dB). Very low tall order HD indicates good motor design. This driver can be driven quite loud without audibly distorting much.

IMD - Intermodulation Distortion, 2-tone. Tested midbass frequencies and some of the problem areas in the HD plot. Results at 90dB/1m are good, mainly 2nd order for most of the tests.




Overall a great driver. I've had these in my car for a while now and they are great. They can be pushed hard are only audibly distorting when they are near excursion limits. I highpass them at 80Hz/24dB acoustic slope, have the lowpass set at 200Hz/24dB since I got dedicated midrange drivers. From the measurements it can be seen that they will perform much higher than that, they will function well in a 2-way crossed around 2,5kHz.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)




----------

